# تحليل خزان أرضي ببرنامج الساب (بالتفصيل)+ بطريقة يدوية



## eng.emili2k5 (17 أبريل 2009)

لكل زملائي المهندسين المدنيين في منتدانا الجميل
 كان مطلوب مني تصميم لخزان ارضي و بحثت في النت حتي وجدت هذا الشرح من عمل المهندس مصطفى البارودي , ونقلته المهندسة كنزي جزاها الله كل خير
 فنقلته لكم ليعم الخير علي الجميع 

 وهو ملف فيديو و شرح بالصوت و الصورة باستخدام الساب و الsafe و ال csi column


موضوع شامل لتصميم الخزنات 

 حلقات تحليل للخزان الارضي 

 وكمان ملف للتصميم


 ونبدأ بحلقات التحليل


 روابط الحلقه الأولى

 الرابط الأول :http://rapidshare.com/files/163372820/TANK.part1.rar 
 الرابط الثاني :http://rapidshare.com/files/163372816/TANK.part2.rar
 الرابط الثالث:http://rapidshare.com/files/163372718/TANK.part3.rar
أو
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101272977/eefc329c/TANKpart1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101274068/4de27a1f/TANKpart2.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101274443/ef0f69c9/TANKpart3.html

 باس وورد فك الضغط MOSS1 (لاحظ الحروف كابيتال)
* ---------------------------------------------------------

* الحلقات التالية من اضافة المهندسة اميرة , جزاها الله خيرا

*الحلقة الثانية (اضافة الاحمال والتحليل)*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/163374522/TANK2.rar*
أو
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101272080/f8d1807f/TANK2.html
* ---------------------------------------------------------*
*الحلقة الثالثة*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/163375414/TANK3.part1.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163375387/TANK3.part2.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163375445/TANK3.part3.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163375395/TANK3.part4.rar*

أو

http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101275596/93b5ee59/TANK3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101278810/48bd8aea/TANK3part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101281780/6d7baec5/TANK3part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101321863/e0415ec8/TANK3part4.html
* ---------------------------------------------------------*
*الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة*

*http://rapidshare.com/files/163380000/TANK4.part1.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163380024/TANK4.part2.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163380069/TANK4.part3.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163379963/TANK4.part4.rar*
* http://rapidshare.com/files/163379932/TANK4.part5.rar
أو
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101330587/f4ab6ad9/TANK4part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101336147/7a7cd2d5/TANK4part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101340141/454f42c/TANK4part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101347019/ebeddad5/TANK4part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101348944/bf9979f4/TANK4part5.html
* *---------------------------------------------------------*
*رابط ملف التصميم*


* http://www.4shared.com/file/69918023...d8e/TANKS.html

**كلمة السر لفك ضغط ملف الاكسل
** 
MOSS
**____________________________________________________________
**
ولمن اراد المزيد عن الخزانات , هذه مشاركة ممتازة للمهندس ابو بكر جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/517250-10-post.html*

*:3:ارجو ان اعرف رأيكم و مشاركتكم بأي معلومة جديدة في هذا الموضوع*
:12:
​


----------



## almouiz (17 أبريل 2009)

Thanks brother
wish you more sucsess


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (18 أبريل 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير وجاري التحميل


----------



## حياتي الهندسة (21 أبريل 2009)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
ولكن للتنويه هذا الشرح للمهندس مصطفي البارودي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده رابط لأحد المشاركات عليه جميع حلقات تحليل الخزانات الارضية باستخدام برنامج sap2000v12 للمهندس مصطفى اليارودى بالاضافة للملف المستخدم فى التصميم

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111076.html

أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## anass81 (22 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم
> ولكن للتنويه هذا الشرح للمهندس مصطفي البارودي جزاه الله كل خير





اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده رابط لأحد المشاركات عليه جميع حلقات تحليل الخزانات الارضية باستخدام برنامج sap2000v12 للمهندس مصطفى اليارودى بالاضافة للملف المستخدم فى التصميم
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111076.html
> ...



السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد على التنويه

وجزاكِ الله خيرا مهندسة أميرة على الروابط , سوف أقوم بتعديل المشاركة الأولى ووضع الروابط فيها
وان شاء الله , سوف اضع روابط اخرى على ال 4shared 

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد على التنويه
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك على اهتمامك واضافة كل ما هو جديد لخدمة الاعضاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (22 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد على التنويه
> 
> ...


 
مشكور مهندس انس علي مجهودك الرائع
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

تم رفع بعض الملفات على ال 4shared وجاري استكمال رفع الباقي باذن الله


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم رفع بعض الملفات على ال 4shared وجاري استكمال رفع الباقي باذن الله


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك بتبذل مجهود كبير لخدمة اعضاء المنتدى جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## anass81 (23 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

تم بفضل الله عز وجل استكمال باقي الروابط

أسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بهذه الدروس , وجزى الله من قام باعدادها ونقلها خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم بفضل الله عز وجل استكمال باقي الروابط
> 
> أسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بهذه الدروس , وجزى الله من قام باعدادها ونقلها خيرا


 
مشكور علي مجهودك الجبار اخي انس
جزاك الله كل خير
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> تم بفضل الله عز وجل استكمال باقي الروابط
> 
> أسأل الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بهذه الدروس , وجزى الله من قام باعدادها ونقلها خيرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (24 أبريل 2009)

جــزاك الله خـــــــيــــرا


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> مشكور علي مجهودك الجبار اخي انس
> جزاك الله كل خير
> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
> وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"



بارك الله فيكم 

أرجو أن يتم نقل الروابط للمنتديات الاخرى لتعم الفائدة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> أرجو أن يتم نقل الروابط للمنتديات الاخرى لتعم الفائدة


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قام احد الاخوة المهندسين بنقل الروابط لبعض المنتديات وسأقوم بنقلها لبعض المنتديات الاخرى ان شاء الله
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 أبريل 2009)

anass81 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم
> 
> أرجو أن يتم نقل الروابط للمنتديات الاخرى لتعم الفائدة


 
سمعا وطاعه مشرفنا انس
تم النقل لباقي المنتديات
والبركه فيك
"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب* النار* وعذاب *القبر*...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> سمعا وطاعه مشرفنا انس
> تم النقل لباقي المنتديات
> والبركه فيك
> "اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
> ...



أستغفر الله يا أخي, إنما هو طلب وليس أمر:70:

جزاك الله خيرا على النقل:14:


----------



## anass81 (1 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

ولمن اراد المزيد عن الخزانات , هذه مشاركة ممتازة للمهندس ابو بكر جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/517250-10-post.html


----------



## مهندس بوك (1 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واريد برنامج لتصميم sheer wall


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (27 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك على اهتمامك واضافة كل ما هو جديد لخدمة الاعضاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## gohary_h (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## essam awad11 (30 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ،لكن ملف التصميم excel file عليه protection فبارك الله فيكم حد يقول لنا عليه


----------



## م احمد عيسي (30 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


----------



## KOOOTI (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير
جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابراهيم شكر (4 يوليو 2009)

مششششششششششكككككككككككككككووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

anass81 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ولمن اراد المزيد عن الخزانات , هذه مشاركة ممتازة للمهندس ابو بكر جزاه الله خيرا
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/517250-10-post.html


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 يوليو 2009)

مهندس/ على درويش قال:


> جــزاك الله خـــــــيــــرا


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



مهندس بوك قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا واريد برنامج لتصميم sheer wall


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن حضرتك تستخدم برنامج csi col وهو موجود بالملتقى ويوجد شرح فيديو للبرنامج ايضا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



ايمن عبد الفتاح قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك على اهتمامك واضافة كل ما هو جديد لخدمة الاعضاء*
> _*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*_


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



gohary_h قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



essam awad11 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ،لكن ملف التصميم excel file عليه protection فبارك الله فيكم حد يقول لنا عليه


 
أى ملف excel حضرتك تقصد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



م احمد عيسي قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور اخى الكريم


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



KOOOTI قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> جزاك الله خير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



ابراهيم شكر قال:


> مششششششششششكككككككككككككككووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
وجزى الله خيرا المهندس انس صاحب روابط الفورشير الجديدة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohy_y2003 (4 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين جدا اخواني الاعزاء علي هذا الجهد وبارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيراً


----------



## مكزون (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
ألف شكر


----------



## تركيا (5 يوليو 2009)

*جـــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس-حسام (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_شكرا جزيرا وجاري التحميل_


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (19 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Suheib (19 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف الأخير بحاجة إلى كلمة مرور لملف الإكسل


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## 0yaz9 (8 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكركم اخوانى على المجهود الرائع
ولكن باى برنامج تعمل الملفات ( لانها لم تعمل على الميديا بلاير او الريال بلاير )
مع خالص الشكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ايهاب عيادة قال:


> اشكركم اخوانى على المجهود الرائع
> ولكن باى برنامج تعمل الملفات ( لانها لم تعمل على الميديا بلاير او الريال بلاير )
> مع خالص الشكر



يمكنك تحميل الكودكس وتسطيبه من هذه الرابط وان شاء الله تعمل معك الملفات صوت وصورة

http://www.4shared.com/file/55706124/47d5007e/Codecs.html


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى سنا الاسلام
بارك اللة فيك 
اشكرك على سرعة الاستجابة


----------



## salim salim (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## tahab (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
بارك الله فيكم جميعا 
الباس وورد ما اشتغل عندي ممكن اتساعدوا اخوكم المقدسي باس وورد


----------



## مش لاقي (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## a7med 3ed (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا


----------



## engelsha3er2010 (21 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تامر محمد سبع (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود


----------



## tamer shehab (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Sh-engineer (21 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## منصور حيدر (28 أبريل 2010)

اخي العزيز بارك اللة لكم مجهوداتكم الرائعة 
ولكن لا ادري لماذا لا تتم الاستجابة لا عطائنا الرقم السري لملف الاكسل انا هنا رقم 4 الذي يريدة من دون اي استجابة وشكرا


----------



## منصور حيدر (4 مايو 2010)

اخواننا الاعزاء 

نرجو منكم الرد علي رسائلنا واكمال مابداتوة من طرح لموضوع مهم ورائع وذلك لكي يتم لنا الاستفادة من الموضوع 
فانا هنا ومنذ اسبوع اراسلكم ولال اري اي استجابة 
جميع روابط الحلقة الثالثة لالتعمل الرجاء تنزيلها مرة اخري وايضا اعطائنا الباسورد لملف الاكسل شكرا وجزاكم اللة انتم والاخوان القائمين علي المنتدي كل خير


----------



## bassem2005 (11 مايو 2010)

اكرر طلب اخواني السابقين ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عادل رأفت متولي (17 يونيو 2010)

جزاكي الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## bas1975sam (18 يونيو 2010)

تفضل أخي هذه كلمة سر ملف الإكسل moss


----------



## لوما محمد (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## علاء الدين حمدي (27 يونيو 2010)

_*شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك*​_


----------



## Eng. Ammar (27 يونيو 2010)

باااااااااااااااااااسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررددددددددددددددددد

لملف الاكسل 

ضروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري


----------



## waleed kamel atta (5 يوليو 2010)

كلمة السر لملف الاكسيل MOSS ولاحظوا الحروف caps


----------



## ايمن حسين (5 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا 000000000000


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (7 أغسطس 2010)

Merci boq


----------



## osamah barakat (7 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،،،
بالبداية جزاكم اللع هنا كل خير ..... وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وطلبي يا سيدي العزيز هو ان ملف الايكسل الموجود محمي بكلمة سر ... ممكن لو سمحت تزويدنا بها حتى يكتمل لكم الاجر باذن الله تعالى


----------



## mdsayed (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شوكت ناصر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## اياد اليوسف (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين على الروابط وعلى الموضوع


----------



## mdsayed (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (7 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك الى يوم الدين


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
محمود مدكور​


----------



## محمود مدكور (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر 
محمود مدكور​


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (21 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وجزاك الله كل خير
ولكن فايل الاكسل يطلب كلمة السر password
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م-خالد (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## doha_4all (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## botek_2010 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

جميلل ورائع جداااااااااا:14::79:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## botek_2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

رسالة هامة جدااااا ياريت هذة الروابط على الميدفايلر لان الراوابط لاتعمل ضرورى ارجوك


----------



## botek_2010 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تجاب رسالتى فى وقت قريب


----------



## hussein74 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع اقل مايقال عنه انه ممتاز وجهد كبير يستحق كل التقدير والثناء بارك الله فيك


----------



## m711 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssss


----------



## بسام محمد منصور (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mabrok saleh (16 يناير 2011)

مشكورين على جهودكم الرائعه


----------



## engsalman81 (16 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى نشر ه>ا الموضوع


----------



## نبيل محمود القيسي (18 يناير 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا وجزيل الشكر والثناء لكل من شارك فيه
اللهم اغفر لهم ولوالديهم واجزهم خير الجزاء


----------



## hnyshwky (24 فبراير 2011)

*هاني علي*

لو سمحتم يا جماعة الباسورد بتاع شيت الاكسيل بتاع التصميم اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:56::56::56::56::56::56::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## hnyshwky (24 فبراير 2011)

مجهود رررررررررررررررررائع جداااااااااااااا ياباش م مصطفي بس لو تكمل جميللك وتحط شيتات الاكسل اللي حضرتك استخدمتها في التصميم يبئي كتر خيرك:16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## المهندس محمد المصر (27 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (11 يونيو 2011)

*[email protected]*

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا
اذا ممكن برنامج لحل الجدران الاستنادية مع الشرح وتوضيح الاحمال على الجدار 


http://rapidshare.com/files/*/TANK3.part4.rar*​ 
أو​ 
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101275596/93b5ee59/TANK3part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101278810/48bd8aea/TANK3part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101281780/6d7baec5/TANK3part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101321863/e0415ec8/TANK3part4.html
*---------------------------------------------------------*
*الحلقة الرابعة والاخيرة*​ 
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163380000/TANK4.part1.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163380024/TANK4.part2.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163380069/TANK4.part3.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163379963/TANK4.part4.rar*
*http://rapidshare.com/files/163379932/TANK4.part5.rar**
أو
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101330587/f4ab6ad9/TANK4part1.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101336147/7a7cd2d5/TANK4part2.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101340141/454f42c/TANK4part3.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101347019/ebeddad5/TANK4part4.html
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/101348944/bf9979f4/TANK4part5.html
**---------------------------------------------------------*
*رابط ملف التصميم*​ 

*http://www.4shared.com/file/69918023...d8e/TANKS.html*​ 
*كلمة السر لفك ضغط ملف الاكسل*​ 
*MOSS*
*____________________________________________________________*​ 
*ولمن اراد المزيد عن الخزانات , هذه مشاركة ممتازة للمهندس ابو بكر جزاه الله خيرا*​ 
*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/517250-10-post.html*​ 
*:3:ارجو ان اعرف رأيكم و مشاركتكم بأي معلومة جديدة في هذا الموضوع*
:12:​ 
[/QUOTE]


----------



## jak88 (22 يونيو 2011)

thanx sir


----------



## jak88 (24 يونيو 2011)

Thanx sir


----------



## منار هندسه (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا على المعلومات الهامه


----------



## ahmad mounir (6 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله وجزاااااك الله كل الخير 

انا شفت الحلقتين الاولي والتانيه بفضل الله بس part3 بعد التحميل قال file corrupted فبستازن حضرتك تعيد رفع الحلقه التالته وشكراا مره تانيه وربنا يزيدكم علم يااارب


----------



## طاهر عاشور (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لكم إخواني على هذا المجهود الرائع:84:


----------



## usama_usama2003 (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohanad15 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*تصميم خزان ارضي*

Job N0 1	Date……./………./…………	Desing By …………………………………..
Job Title Calculation sheet Manual For Swimming Pools	Check By……………………………………
Company 
Genral 
The Desing of Swimming Pools its depinding on working load base from soil pressure and hydraulic 
pressure so. But we here desing by Ultimat limit state analasys and desing 
Method Of callculation 
Ultimat limt stat by britsh stabder simplefied Equation 
Loads 
Dead Load of Flooring Deck slab 
Hydralulic pressure 
Charectrist Of Material 
Fcu 25 N/MM2 Concret Density 24kn/m3
Fy 450 N/MM2 Min Cover 4cm
Soil Density 19.6 Kn/M3 Take Thickness for wall 20cm d=150mm
Specifice Graivity For water 9.81 kn/m3 Take Thickness for flooring 20cm d=150
Desing mm
We have take stause which are the Fellow:- 
1.The Swimming pool working under soil pressure only without Hydraulic Pressure only 
2. The Swimming Pool working under Hydraulic pressure and soil so 
But in consedration the case no 2 here we will build and creat our desing becouse maximume load on 
swimming pool 
Section Propretes 
Effective Hieght = Total Hieght - free bord Clear Width 4.0 m
Free Bord = The destance Between Surface of water and Tob of Coppy 10Cm 
=1.8-.1 = 1.7m	
1. Desing for flooring decking slab WL
1	Self Weight Of slab + water 20 cm
0.2*24+9.81*1.7= 21.5Kn/m2 1.7m
For Ultimat Limt stat take Factor 1.4 4.m
Ultimat Load=	
1.4*21.5= 29.96 Kn/m2 1.8m	
2	Self Weight of wall 20cm
1.7*0.2*24= 8.16kn/m2	
Ultmat load= 8.16*1.4	
= 11.4	
Consedring I m breath of slab : at ends of slab	
Moment =WL2/8	
= 29.96*4*4/8	
= 60knm	
K= M/Bd2*Fcu WL2/8
60*1000000/1000*159.4*159.4*25= 0.09<0.156 
As=M/0.87*fy*z	
Z= d{0.54+((0.25-K/0.9))^0.5	
= 148mm	Bending Moment Digram 
Or from BS take Z = 0.95d	
As= 60*10^6/(.95*450*0.95*150)	
= 984mm/m	
Use Bar Dim T 12	
Area = 113mm2/m	
spacing =984/113	
= 125mm c/c	
Use bars Dim [email protected] c/c/m top and bottom	
Ceck Crack <100*As/bd<4	
100*924/(1000*150	
= 0.65<4 oki	
No shear	
Moment due from soil pressure	
Desing for 1m	
19.6*4*4/8	
54.88kmm< 60knm	
********	We take area of steel du from HYDRAULIC load &Self Weight of slab =984 mm^2/m	
To resest transfer moment du from soil 
Desing of wall:-	
Load 
1	Soil Pressure Load 3/ Self weight
2	HydraulI Load	
Desing wall in critical case by earth pressure and Hydroilc. 
Max Water Pressure |base of Wall +SWW= 9.81*1.7+24*0.2=21.5 kn/m2.For the effective span 
of the and considering a 1 m length of wall the servibilty moment 
M= 0.5*21.5*1.7((2/3+0.1/2)) = 13 Kn m	
Ultimat Moment = 13.0*1.4= 18.33kn m 
As =18.33*10^6/(1000*150*150*25) = 0.03	
there for lever arm factor 0.95 hence	
As= 18.33*10^6/0.95*450*0.95*150	
= 300mm^2/m	
Provid bar T [email protected] c/c 
No of bar 4 bars at 250mm c/c 
Mnimume Requred area = 0.13*b*h/100 for yeild high steel 
= 260mm^2/m	
Use 4 bars [email protected] c/c/m at face of Water	
Maxumume Pressure soil +sww =19.6*1.7+24*.2= 38.12k/m2	
M= 0.5*38.12*1.7((1.7/3+0.1/2))	
=23knm	
Ultimat Moment =23.22*1.4= 33.2kn m 
As=33.2*10^6/(0.95*450*0.95*150)	
= 541mm2/m	
Use 7 bars [email protected] c/c/m at face of soil	
Genral Use Bar T [email protected] c/c bothwayevery each side 
Pump Room 
Charectrest 
Fcu 35N/mm2 Fy 450N/mm2 Cover 5mm H= 150mm 
Roof cover salb 30mm 
Wall and Flooring slab cover 50mm	
LOADS 
Roof Slab	LL 1.2 Kn/m2 Finshing .85 kn/m2	
DL= 3.6kn/m2	
N = 1.4Gk+1.6Qk	
Dmax= h-c-dim/2	
150-30-12/2= 114 mm	
Total Dl 0.85+3.6 = 4.45kn/m2	
Consedring I m breath of slab :	
N=(1.4*gk+1.6*qk)*2.3	
= 1.4*4.45+1.6*1.5)*2.3	
= 20kn 
M= wl/8	
20*2.3/8 
6knm 
span effectiv ratio	
M/bd^2= 
The Moment and its avery little moment also span its shors no deflection its happen	
Bending Renforcement	
M/bd^2fcu	
6*10^6/(1000*114*114*35)	
0.043	
from the lever arm curve la =.95	
As=6*10^6/(0.95*450*0.95*114)=	
129mm^2/m	
As min 195mm^2>As reqered 
provid [email protected] c/c both way and provide 4 T 10 @ 150c/c to shrinkge	
Area of transfer hiegh-yield reinforcement =0.13bh/100 less than main steel so we used 
as same main area for more saifty and shrinking limt 
Check Shear	
v=V/bd	
20/2((2.3-0.5*0.3/2.3))	
9.34KN	
Shea Stress 
9.34*1000/(1000*114)	
0.08N/mm2<0.8(fcu)^0.5	
Oki	
Flooring slab 
DL =0.15*24=3.6kn/m2	
LL 2.0kn/m2	
Take overalldepth 150mm thus d 114mm	
weight of wall =2.0*24=12kn /m2	
N = 1.4Gk+1.6Qk	
Total Dl = 3.6+12 = 15.6kn/m2	
(1.4*15.6+1.6*2)*2.6	
65k n 
M= 65*2.6/8	
21.2kn m	
As=21.2*10^6/ (0.95*450*0.95*114)	
457mm2/m	
Use6 Bar T 10 @150mm c/c both way also for transfer steel	

Shear 
65/2((2.3-(0.5*.3)/2.3)= 30kn 
shear stres v = V/bd 30*1000/1000*114= 0.2n/mm2	
0.2N/mm2<0.8(fcu)^0.5	
oki no shear	
Wall Desing 
 DL = self Weight wall + soil presure 
= 0.15*24+19.6*2= 42.8 kn /m2	
Ultimat Load	
1.4*42.8 60= 60 kn/m2	
M =0.5*60*2(2/3+0.075)	
42.3 Kn.m	
Bending Rernforcement 
As= 42.3*10^6/ (0.95*450*0.95*114)	
913mm2/m	
Use 8 Bars T 12 @125mm c/c ber wall each side	
Destribuation Steel	
area of transver-high-yield seel reinforcement = 0.13*bh/100	
200mm2/m	
Use 4 Bars T 10 @250mm c/c ber wall each side	
Check shear	
v=V/bd	
60/2*(2.3-.5*0.3/2.3))	
30kn	
30*1000/1000*144	
0.2n/mm2	
0.2<0.8(fcu)^0.5	
oki no shear	

For Approval………………………… Signture ………………………………….. 
Date ……………………………………………….


----------



## eng-alshaimaa (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng-alshaimaa (26 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخى


----------



## سامح جورجى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم*​


----------



## aymanallam (27 نوفمبر 2011)

:28: جـــــــــــزاكم الله خــــــــــيرا :28:
:77::75::20::12::20::75::77:​


----------



## عاصم جمولة (1 مارس 2012)

يا رب بارك في مهندس مصطفى البارودي و اجعل عمله خالصا لوجهك وجازه عنا وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.

مشكووووووووووووور مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود علام (2 مارس 2012)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود علام (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيكم*


----------



## محمود علام (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم جميعا*


----------



## bes000 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد انتا هايل وانقذتني جزاك الله خيييييييييييييييير


----------



## نبعة المدينة (6 نوفمبر 2012)

نيالك يا عم 
انت عندك فقط part 3 لم يفك الضغط . ولكن عندي وبعد التحميل وبعد طول انتظاروعناء وبعد وضع كلمة السر لم يفتح اي ملف 
وقد يأست جداً من ذلك . وعادةً ما يحصل ذلك . وابقى في متاهه رغم حاجتي لهكذا ملفات.


----------



## هشام مجيد طه (15 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## صفوان الطلحي (29 نوفمبر 2012)

شباب بش مهندسيييين ،،، تكفون اللي عنده هـ الملفات ينزلها ضروري للأهميه 
بانتظار الجميع


----------



## walidawad (11 يناير 2013)

*مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور .*:77::77::77:


----------



## Hind Aldoory (11 يناير 2013)

*​جزاكم الله كل خير*


----------



## حمدي شققي (26 يناير 2013)

رجاء حار من الأخوة المهندسين من لديه جميع ملفات الأكسل التي استخدمها المهندس مصطفى في التصميم يرفعها على الملتقى حتى تعم الفائدة على جميع المهندسين


----------



## eng.aim91 (27 يناير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا *​


----------



## eng-sharif (27 يناير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## sho3eb9 (27 يناير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (27 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## marwan sarraj (28 يناير 2013)

*جزاكي الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك يا بشمهندسة لكن الملفات صوت بدون صورة و للأسف فهل من الممكن نحصل المحاضرات مع الصورة*


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

ان شاء الله سأقوم برفع الملفات مرة أخرى


----------



## mido_fox (19 فبراير 2013)

على موقع fileswap


----------



## mahmoud103 (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا عل المحاضرات
ولكني جربت الباسورد اكتر من مره ولم يعمل 
فهل يوجد حل للمشكلة ؟


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (23 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع جميل جداً شكراً لكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## amrcivil (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (15 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (18 يوليو 2013)

ممكن اعادة الرفع لكون الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## احمد بدر1 (18 يوليو 2013)

الف الف شكر يا بشمهندس بس ياريت تعيد رفع الحلقات من جديد لان الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## ALIENG2000 (19 يوليو 2013)

ياريت لو يتم اعادة رفع الحلقات من جديد لكي تعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد بدر1 (20 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم اللة خيرا بس ياريت ملف الكاد اللى بيكون فية التفاصيل الانشائية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## منصور جيهاد (11 أغسطس 2013)

ممتاز شكرا


----------



## samirgad (31 أغسطس 2013)

اللهم أغفر له ولأهله ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر ...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ...


----------



## the moon 2005 (29 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## abdoxp22 (6 مايو 2014)

ياريت اعادة رفع الملفات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gamalgalaleltatawy (24 مايو 2014)

الروابط الحلقه الاولى مش شغاله ارجو المتابعه


----------



## ahmednafie (25 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ويا ريت اعادة رفع الروابط من جديد


----------

